# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  EDGAR, telepresence robot, Institute for Media Innovation, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Institute for Media Innovation

youtube.com/muddyification

Press-release 
"NTU scientists unveil social and telepresence robots"

December 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

E.D.G.A.R. - Expression Display & Gesturing Avatar Robot

Published on Aug 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

EDGAR the robot with the latest news on NTU Singapore campus

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> Get the latest campus scoop from EDGAR, the friendly robot from NTU Singapore, as he gives you a sneak peek of the latest F&B and retail options at the newly opened mall on campus.

----------


## Airicist

NTU robots EDGAR 1 and 2 (ft. Robot Nadine) on The Straits Times News

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Snippet from The Straits Times News Video that demonstrates and describes both the EDGAR 1 and EDGAR 2 robots.
> 
> EDGAR is a humanoid robot that has been designed, built and programmed by a small team of researchers in Nanyang Technological University.

----------


## Airicist

Edgar and Nadine

Published on Mar 10, 2016

----------

